# Westwater Ice ?



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

Haven't been out, but it has been well over 50 degrees for probably 10 of the past 14 days with maybe 2 or 3 nights below 32.

I would be shocked if there is any ice at all.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

I ran it a few weeks ago when it was colder. Barely a patch of snow then. It'll be wide open. No issues.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the beta guys.


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

does anyone have the link for the 2017 calendar, all I can find online is last years one.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's the calendar. I talked with the office this am and they can no longer update it from the permits office and there's a lag between when they fill a date and when it gets updated. So there are lots of dates that are full but not indicated as such. Basically the calendar's useless for seeing which dates are full at this time.

-AH


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

No ice last Sunday (2/12/17).


----------



## edd23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just spoke with the office and have info that the only full dates at this time are: 
March 25, April 1, April 8 and April 15. And no ice! Enjoy


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

And I wasn't invited?? 
Reunion is September 14-17 near Glenwood this year, you coming?


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Not me! "Some other guys" went! I will try in September - - I do not have control of my schedule.


----------

